# Impossible d'envoyer des mails avec FREE comme FAI



## didz3001 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un IMAC, donc tout est nouveau et forcemment un peu compliqué pour moi qui suis issu d'une culture PC.

Voilà mon problème est simple: je reçois des mails via IMAIL, mais je n'arrive pas à en envoyer. 
J'ai bien conscience que c'est un problème de configuration mais après plusieurs tentatives diverses et variées rien n'y fait. J'ai consulté les forums etc... marche toujours pas. 

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée sur la question, car là je perd mon courage... moi qui pensais que tout serai si simple en passant sur MAC...:hein:

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Fmparis (16 Mars 2010)

Bien je ne sais pas quelles sont toutes les choses que tu as essayé mais voici la configuration qui marche sans aucun problème pour moi : tu vas sur ton compte free dans Mail et dans la partie inférieure de la fenêtre tu cliques sur serveur d'envoi (SMTP) "modifier la liste de serveur", dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu mets un nom dans Description par exemple "Serveur Free") et dans "nom  du serveur" tu mets *smtp.free.fr* et tu cliques après dans avancé et tu coches la case *utiliser les ports par défaut (25,465,587)* et dans authentification tu laisses "*Aucune*". Tu Cliques OK et là ça doit marcher sans problème. Bon courage et désespère pas car ça va aller


----------



## didz3001 (17 Mars 2010)

merci,  je vais essayer ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant si encore des problèmes.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2010)

et sinon voir les nombreux sujets déjà là dessus , il y a quelques autres bidouiles sur ce souci recurrent ( avec  free)
ou faire simple
passer par d'autres outils-smtp ( gmail , zero souci)


----------



## katelijn (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour didz3001,

J'ai eu le même problème et après des recherches ce qui marche chez moi est ceci:

Dans comptes, onglet Avancés: Port: 110, Authentification: cocher "Pop authentifié (APOP)


----------



## didz3001 (19 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous. J'ai appliqué les conseils de FMPARIS et effectivement ça marche impécable.


----------



## Fmparis (19 Mars 2010)

didz3001 a dit:


> Merci à tous. J'ai appliqué les conseils de FMPARIS et effectivement ça marche impécable.



Je suis content d'avoir aidé  bonne continuation 

D'ailleurs quand tu voudras envoyer de mails avec aussi d'autres serveur d'envoi que celui de Free, il faudra juste que tu décoches la case de blocage prévue pour ça dans ton interface perso chez free.


----------



## trepied (1 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
moi j'ai le probleme inverse, j'arrive a en envoyer mais pas a en recevoir avec un compte sfr.
Par contre avec mon compte .me, j'envoye et je recois sans souci. J'ai pourtant verifier tous les parametre mais ca veut pas


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2010)

trepied a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> moi j'ai le probleme inverse, j'arrive a en envoyer mais pas a en recevoir avec un compte sfr.
> Par contre avec mon compte .me, j'envoye et je recois sans souci. J'ai pourtant verifier tous les parametre mais ca veut pas


et donc quel est le rapport avec ce fil?
( qui , je te le rappelle,  a pour titre    "impossible d'envoyer") 

voir les autres fils sur soucis sfr ou reception 
c'est pas ce qui manque


----------



## trepied (2 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et donc quel est le rapport avec ce fil?
> ( qui , je te le rappelle,  a pour titre    "impossible d'envoyer")
> 
> voir les autres fils sur soucis sfr ou reception
> c'est pas ce qui manque



Ba entre envoyer et recevoir, y'a pas non plus un changement radical de sujet.....Et poutant j'ai cherché avant de poster mais si ca derange tant, c'est pas grave je ne viendrai plus ici. Plutot que de rembarrer les gens, tu m'aurai mis le lien, ca m'aurai avancé. j'ai fais les 5 premieres pages de cette rubrique et j'ai rien trouvé qui ressemble a mon probleme...désolé


----------



## Aliboron (2 Avril 2010)

trepied a dit:


> entre envoyer et recevoir, y'a pas non plus un changement radical de sujet...


Ben si, c'est même fondamentalement l'inverse, en quelque sorte. Et en tout cas pas les mêmes serveurs (POP ou IMAP en réception, SMTP en expédition). Comme de plus ce n'est pas non plus le même hébergeur, le rapport est loin d'être évident (à moins que tu n'aies trouvé dans ce fil des éléments de réponse à ta question).

Pascalformac, dans le style qui est le sien, n'a pas dit autre chose...




trepied a dit:


> Et poutant j'ai cherché avant de poster


En faisant une recherche avec les mots clés "+recevoir +courrier +sfr", par exemple, ça m'étonne bien que tu n'aies pas trouvé de fil qui réponde à ta question, ou au moins qui s'en approche nettement plus.

Ceci dit, pour qu'on puisse te donner des éléments de réponse, quel que soit le fil, il faudrait déjà préciser quel type de compte (POP ou IMAP) est concerné, de quel logiciel tu te sers, quels paramétrages tu as mis, quels essais tu as déjà faits... bref, quelques points de départs pour ceux qui voudraient t'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ceci dit, pour qu'on puisse te donner des éléments de réponse, quel que soit le fil, il faudrait déjà préciser quel type de compte (POP ou IMAP) est concerné, de quel logiciel tu te sers, quels paramétrages tu as mis, quels essais tu as déjà faits... bref, quelques points de départs pour ceux qui voudraient t'aider.


+1
et ca tu le postes dans un sujet concernant ton FAI ou ton type d'adresse
rien à voir avec ce sujet

_edit_
ca
il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo( ou autres ) mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co ( ajout des termes à chercher)


----------



## trepied (2 Avril 2010)

Ha Ha  la difference entre vous deux, c'est que Aliboron explique ce qu'il faut faire même si c'est pas dans le bon theme alors que pascalformac se fout de ta gueule


----------



## fausto (3 Avril 2010)

FMPARIS : tu viens de m'aider aussi avec succès et je t'en remercie


----------

